# Stomach pain and D



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

If you have stomach pain most of the time, and you have IBS-D And nothing has been helping lately. It might be depression. I was fine on 1 Lomotil a day, thats all I use to take for 15 years. Then while on vacation, I felt like I had to use the restroom all the time thats how it started. Got home tried to get better nothing worked, so I had a colonscopy it was normal. So I was trying to get over what ever this was, well the stomach pains were eveyday all day long. I was tired of it so I made a appt to my doc took a list And it was depression well I didnt feel depressed. But I have been on Paxil and now I'm living my life again. The calcuim didnt help either.


----------

